# what is local_unbound? (services option presented during install)



## mrjayviper (Feb 3, 2022)

as above.
preface: I'm know my unix stuff but networking is something I'm not familiar with.

I've searched the net and it seems it's something to do with running a local DNS server?
Any situation why I need to run it? (other than the fact I may want to run a DNS server if my assumptions are correct)
Thanks


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 3, 2022)

From local-unbound(8)


> It uses a built in list of authoritative nameservers for the root zone
> (.), the so called root hints.  On receiving a DNS query it will ask
> the root nameservers for an answer and will in almost all cases receive
> a delegation to a top level domain (TLD) authoritative nameserver.  It
> ...


So basically this allows you to use DNS locally without relying on what your ISP provides.


----------

